# A bit of advice pleaseee :-(



## danielledanielle (18 February 2009)

My pony was resting in a field and to cut a long story short, the owner of the field sold him on to a dealer. 

Where do I stand? I have traced him now and I know exactly where he is and they wont talk to me - its a real long story but who do/can i contact to get advice? Do you think I stabd a chance in getting him back? I am soo lost without hiom 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Beccaeve (18 February 2009)

Sorry to sound dumb but why did the owner of the field sell a horse which didnt belong to him?


----------



## danielledanielle (18 February 2009)

She shouldn't have, thats the point. He was my pony and she sold him... i just dont know what to do


----------



## T_K (18 February 2009)

Well, selling property that doesn't belong to you is theft, I believe, so I would call the police, report the pony stolen and then tell the police you know where the ponyis. The new 'owners' will be forced to hand over the stolen property and will have to go to the 'seller' to recoup their losses. 

I think. Hope you get him back.


----------



## danielledanielle (18 February 2009)

Thank you!

I will keep you updated, its tearing me apart and i so need him back right now, hes my boy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Beccaeve (18 February 2009)

Keep perservering, don't give up.
 I hope it works out for you and you get him back


----------



## danielledanielle (19 February 2009)

Thank you, I will... my y/o is being very nice too and is like'I know how much this is upsettiing you, ill help you with the livery too'  
Everyone is concerned coz i get so down about it but who wouldnt? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cuffey (19 February 2009)

You must get a Crime number
Hope you are able to show paperwork to prove the pony belongs to you


----------



## bailey14 (19 February 2009)

Has no one else advised you to contact the police?  I am really suprised you havent already - what did you parents say about this?


----------



## danielledanielle (19 February 2009)

Heyy  (becca its not letting me send a pm back)


Ill tell you everything guys, right basically...

he had bone spavin and we eventually found him a loan home. However the loaner did not get on with him but the owner of the field (who was the person who had him before i did, yeah its confusing) said he can stay there to rest for a bit... i had just brought a new horse and needed to sort a way he could come back. Obv the loaner still had passport for his vaccinations BUT the owner of the field just sold him without telling me and we didnt know until someone called us from miles away saying they'd brought him from a dealer and got our number off his passport. Now I am stuck because we did not say she could sell him, i would never have let that happen but the people who have him now claim they have a new pet passport thing. BUT the origional is still in my name but they wont send it to me because i dont have the pony?? I have an appt with a barrister next week and he said i have a case but im just sooo desperate. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Cuffey (19 February 2009)

Can you remember which PIO your pony has a passport with--please tell them you think pony has been re-passported
You may be able to search on National Equine database for it and associate yourself with it--ie prove that no-one has updated passport
www.nedonline.co.uk
Or ask for help on here to look--need name it is registered under and year of birth and height and colour but we wont be able to prove you are still owner
You must get police help--selling someone elses pony is a crime


----------



## danielledanielle (19 February 2009)

I will have a look at that website he has a weatherbys passport x


----------



## danielledanielle (19 February 2009)

I found him... well.. i found his passport on the ned... but it doesnt say whos name its under is it supposed to? xx

ps there is also one under his new name :S

Oh im so confused maybe the barrister im going to see would be the best option first??? xxxx


----------



## Cuffey (19 February 2009)

Will NED allow you to 'associate ' yourself with that passport--ie are you the owner still--put in your address when you passported the pony
Which PIO is second passport with--Pet ID--have they microchipped the pony or is it with the Passport Agency?
You must report this to NED contact details on nedonline--mark it urgent
Please report it to both PIOs
Police please this is a crime, although buyers have not committed one I dont think unless they were given original passport and have taken out a new one as no horse should have 2


----------



## fatpiggy (19 February 2009)

Are the new "owners" aware of his veterinary problem? They may not be so keen to keep him if they think he will either keep going lame or cost them in bills.


----------



## awol (19 February 2009)

If you have proof that the horse is yours and you did not sell it and report it to the police and you know where it is the police will accompany you to retrieve your property. It will be up to the person who brought it to take out a case against the person who sold him to them. But you must have without doubt proof that he is your horse.


----------



## danielledanielle (19 February 2009)

Yeah, they know about his spavin 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So... i have xrays from his spavin, i have his insurannce details and they can also ring the passport people to prove out name is there HOWEVER the 'new owners' have changed his name??? does that matter? because they could say that its a different horse? xx


----------



## T_K (19 February 2009)

Could your vet identify your pony?


----------



## awol (20 February 2009)

Sent you PM


----------



## siennamum (20 February 2009)

Do you definitely want the pony back? If you have a new horse and the pony was of minimal value and now has a good home... assuming that is the case. Maybe you oculd agree with the new owners that he is now theirs but that you would like to keep in touch. Might be completely unrealistic don't know the full circumstances.


----------



## danielledanielle (20 February 2009)

Hey Seinnamum... no, he's my babyyyyyy I love him to bits and the new 'owners' have been so rude to me. 

I will try to respond to PM but its not letting me for some reason :S :S

I am not sure the vets would recognise him but i do have the xrays and i know a few officers that could too... xxx


----------



## timthearab (4 March 2009)

I have a horse that has been sold whilst on loan and i am still trying to locate him, so i fully understand how you are feeling.   I miss my big boy so much that every day is a hurdle.  I passed it on to the police who are deaing with it now, but things do get very complicated.  Yes a crime has been commited but and its a big but, if the person who now has him paid money in good faith then there is a chance that you may not be able to get the horse back.  It must be passed on to the police because there are so many rules. Good luck, i still dont know where my Tim is!!


----------



## danielledanielle (7 March 2009)

I've found my boyyy.. got appt with a barrister on monday - my friends mum she's going to help me.

I WILL get him xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MHOL (7 March 2009)

So glad to hear that, if there is anything we can do to help just shout


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 March 2009)

So, if I sell my neighbours' car without their knowledge, (or their TV or anything else) and they find out who bought it, the police will simply say, 'Oh well they paid for it, they can keep it'.  I very much doubt it.  This makes me so cross.  I do think perhaps this is a very strong argument for microchipping, although not sure then how the owner would prove that s/he did not sell the horse to the 'middleman'.  It should surely be up to the 'middleman' to prove that it was their horse to sell.  I think the barrister sounds like a very good idea.  Good luck to both of you, I hope you are both successful.


----------



## danielledanielle (9 March 2009)

I am off to the barrister on Thursday 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I will make sure I will inform you on how it goes... xxxx


----------



## magic104 (25 July 2009)

What has been the outcome from this?


----------



## danielledanielle (2 July 2010)

I am so so soooo sorry to bump this up, but I thought I would post a reply to tell you how it stands.

I currently do not have my pony. The barriester told me that I could win a court case, but it would take years, and cost a lot of money. The best bet I have is to wait until he's for sale again, and buy him back... basically buy my OWN pony back 

He's in a loving home, and he's doing very well, but I still love him to pieces and I hope one day he'll be back home but for now, im in regular contact with the young girl who loves him. It's very hard, but it's something I have to deal with xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 July 2010)

That doesnt sound right to me.Hes your pony,so you should beable to get him back!!!
Id GO TO THE POLICE WITH YOUR BILL OF SALE,MICROCHIP NUMBER AND ANY OTHER PROOF HES YOURS-PHOTOS ETC.Get a crime number and keep pestering the police about it.
You have to keep on to them.Seek advice for citizens advice.


----------



## ilovecobs (2 July 2010)

Omg thats so sad! Dont give up!! the people involved in selling your horse and then not letting you have him back must have no hearts!


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 July 2010)

Why on earth haven't you gone to the police? If you love him that much you would have reported his theft. Something about this sounds a bit fishy if you ask me. Did you pay the field owner for grass livery or did she sell him because you owed her money? Just asking...


----------



## Tinseltoes (2 July 2010)

GO TO THE POLICE.If you CARED  about your horse that much,you WOULD OF REPORTED HIM STOLEN!!!!  The longer you leave it the LESS chance you have of getting him back! 
Infact you might already of left it too late.YOU SHOULD OF REPORTED IT.
Those people dont care one bit that the horse was stolen.
I lent a bike to a person, a few times,BUT the last time he borrowed it,he sold it to a pub and the police told me TOO BAD YOU CANNOT HAVE IT BACK. (in the 80s that was).


----------



## danielledanielle (3 July 2010)

I am sorry, but how dare you? Like thats such a heartless thing to say to me 'sharon'. 

The fact my horse is in a loving home at the moment and im trying to sort myself out financially to get him back PROVES that I care about my horse... If I got him back this second, I already have three other horses and he wouldn't be getting the 1 on 1 one he has currently until my 2 projects are sold.

You're very, very rude.


----------



## danielledanielle (3 July 2010)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Why on earth haven't you gone to the police? If you love him that much you would have reported his theft. Something about this sounds a bit fishy if you ask me. Did you pay the field owner for grass livery or did she sell him because you owed her money? Just asking...
		
Click to expand...

I have spoken to police officers, horse theft people, and a barrister. Nobody is interested and the barrister told me that it would cost me thousands in court fees to get him back and at the moment, i just dont have that and my best bet is to buy him back when I have the chance and hes for sale - trust me, I have searched every way, he means the world to me however I do know he's in a loving home and I am in regular contact with the new 'owners' x


----------



## Lila (4 July 2010)

I would be at the police station demanding they do somethin about it. They cant just ignore it and they would have had least gave you a crime reference number. Not sure how old you are but have your parents not got anything to say about this?


----------



## jack9 (4 July 2010)

Lila said:



			I would be at the police station demanding they do somethin about it. They cant just ignore it and they would have had least gave you a crime reference number. Not sure how old you are but have your parents not got anything to say about this?
		
Click to expand...

exactly that.

id be kicking off far more tbh if it were mine.


----------



## Tinseltoes (4 July 2010)

Try Citizens advice,they can advise you.DO you have a crime reference number yet?


----------



## JaneyP (4 July 2010)

OMG Just read this and realised the thread was first started in Feb 09 !! And nothing has been done yet ? ?


----------



## danielledanielle (4 July 2010)

I havent been to them because of what the barrister told me. I thought she'd know a lot about the legal side? She just said it'd be a lot cheaper and quicker to buy him back?


----------



## Lila (5 July 2010)

Quicker not cheaper.
 He is yours at the end of the day fighting for what rightfully yours wont be costing you!!


----------



## Isobelleizzy (5 July 2010)

Call me brash, disagree, I don't care. But if that was my horse/pony, I would just go get him regardless of what it takes. Then they would be in the same position that you are in, would they not? And I would SERIOUSLY break that womans legs who sold him. What a psycho?? She would be so sorry. 

Anyhow, all you need to remember in difficult times is - what goes around, comes around. That often saves me a lot of heartache. I hope things get resolved for you.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (5 July 2010)

Threatening to break someone's legs is really sensible isn't?! Who's the psycho? 

OP - I think you do need to get someone to speak to the police on your behalf about this. Theft is theft!


----------



## china (5 July 2010)

ring the passport people he was registered with and get them to clarify that you are the registered owner, go to the police and demand that this is a theft and you have clarification that your the owner and you want your horse back! if you dont put your foot down soon youl loose him forever! sorry to be blunt but i think you need to pull your finger out on this one.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2010)

Unfortunatly PASSPORTS DO NOT prove the horse is yours.Only a bill of sale,registration papers,microchip etc. 
Hope it all gets sorted for you. YOU NEED TO REPORT IT.


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2010)

miss_buffay said:



			ring the passport people he was registered with and get them to clarify that you are the registered owner, go to the police and demand that this is a theft and you have clarification that your the owner and you want your horse back! if you dont put your foot down soon youl loose him forever! sorry to be blunt but i think you need to pull your finger out on this one.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree on this.The longer you leave it!!! CONTACT THE POLICE.CONTACT THE POLICE!!!!!!!   CONTACT THE POLICE ASAP No messing,needs to be done today!!!


----------



## JaneyP (5 July 2010)

Sorry i cannot understand this at all, firstly why would your first port of call be a barrister ? ?? Of course a barrister is going to tell you its going to cost thousands thats how he makes a living and tbh a barrister that doesn't tell you to go to the police is shot away !! 17 months later and the police have not been contacted a load of tosh to me!!


----------



## Lila (5 July 2010)

To me this doesnt sound 100% true?


----------



## danielledanielle (5 July 2010)

JaneyP said:



			Sorry i cannot understand this at all, firstly why would your first port of call be a barrister ? ?? Of course a barrister is going to tell you its going to cost thousands thats how he makes a living and tbh a barrister that doesn't tell you to go to the police is shot away !! 17 months later and the police have not been contacted a load of tosh to me!!
		
Click to expand...

Because the barrister is my best friends mother, so it was free.

Secondly, I actually couldnt care less about the people saying they dont believe it lol - odnt waste your time posting (not entirely aiming this at you.)


Alsoo, the passport people will not send a copy of my passport to me as I no longer have him, and they wont send it because they cant be 100% sure i havent sold him, which is fair enough 

Thanks for all your replies guys, I will get him back.. I miss him xxxx


----------



## danielledanielle (5 July 2010)

Lila said:



			To me this doesnt sound 100% true?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't care less to be honest...


----------



## Tinseltoes (5 July 2010)

I doubt it very much you will get this pony back,you have left it too long. Police not involved,not reported stolen?????? Hmmmmm 
Did you or someone else owe grazing fees? 

If it was my pony Id of reported it the same day,not wait all this time.Ridiculous!!


----------



## pixi (5 July 2010)

posesion is nine thents of the law nick him back re apply for you passport as lost and hide him they will need court orders to get him back off you thats will take years then they have to porove its the same horse youve got history they havent


----------



## danielledanielle (5 July 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			I doubt it very much you will get this pony back,you have left it too long. Police not involved,not reported stolen?????? Hmmmmm 
Did you or someone else owe grazing fees? 

If it was my pony Id of reported it the same day,not wait all this time.Ridiculous!!
		
Click to expand...

We didnt find out straight away. Its a very long and complicated story thats very hard to explain to outside people really.


----------



## the watcher (6 July 2010)

pixi said:



			posesion is nine thents of the law nick him back re apply for you passport as lost and hide him they will need court orders to get him back off you thats will take years then they have to porove its the same horse youve got history they havent
		
Click to expand...

Pixi - are you completely barking mad or 12 years old?
Either way this is bad advice.


----------



## JaneyP (6 July 2010)

And Pixi they do have history they have "owned" him for 17 months now !!!


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 July 2010)

So if possession is law then they now legally own him????? Makes no sense.17 months is a longtime to leave and then try to get your horse back.
Something doesnt seem right somehow!!


----------



## Luci07 (6 July 2010)

There is just one thing which actually would make OP's case harder - if a horse is deemed to be abandoned in a field, then the land owner has the right to sell that animal - and I think its something like only 14 days - albeit they should show that they tried to find the owner. Could be harder in this case as the the YO clearly knew OP but it might be one of the sticking points. 

TBH - time has marched on so long now I think it would be nigh on impossible and very costly. OP is doing the best she can now which is to stay in touch and try to buy this pony back. No its not right but I think we can see there are many twists and turns and this could well be the better option, even if it really sticks in her throat to do so,.


----------



## TallyHo123 (6 July 2010)

Originally Posted by Lila  View Post
I would be at the police station demanding they do somethin about it. They cant just ignore it and they would have had least gave you a crime reference number. Not sure how old you are but have your parents not got anything to say about this?

Ditto this!


----------



## applecart14 (6 July 2010)

I presume the horse is freezemarked and his passport is in your name?  That will give you a good headstart on tracing him.  If you haven't got him freezemarked then you are a bit silly IMHO.


----------



## pixi (6 July 2010)

the watcher said:



			Pixi - are you completely barking mad or 12 years old?
Either way this is bad advice.
		
Click to expand...

bad advice maybee.remember the stolen post on here princess painted filly from durhan 31/1/2010 the original owners took it back once the found where it was the op hade it for quite a wile . the op reported it stolen whos got it now the owners not the person who reported it stolen .so is it bad advise and no im not completly barking mad the op has no chance of getting her horse back legally it will take years and cost a fortune its all here say as the passport was handed over .and i would have collected my horse as soon as i knew it was abandond by the loanee n maybee the land owner sold it for livery costs that was due and the op should never have given the passport to the loanee ,theres lots of oppintions that could be said good n bad but if its her horse she should have it back


----------



## Tinseltoes (6 July 2010)

pixi said:



			bad advice maybee.remember the stolen post on here princess painted filly from durhan 31/1/2010 the original owners took it back once the found where it was the op hade it for quite a wile . the op reported it stolen whos got it now the owners not the person who reported it stolen .so is it bad advise and no im not completly barking mad the op has no chance of getting her horse back legally it will take years and cost a fortune its all here say as the passport was handed over .and i would have collected my horse as soon as i knew it was abandond by the loanee n maybee the land owner sold it for livery costs that was due and the op should never have given the passport to the loanee ,theres lots of oppintions that could be said good n bad but if its her horse she should have it back
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but legally the keeper (person who has horse on loan)  is suppost to have the passport (mind you Ive got a section A on loan until payed for and her owner refuses to give me her passport). Im thinking the same as you tho.
The horse now belongs to the new people.What if the new people NEVER want to sell the horse? (some keep as pets when outgrown) You cant make them give the horse up.
Its been what 17 months? Think you will have to give it up as a bad loss.Sorry but realistically it could take years to prove.
I think the owner of the field was owed money and she sold the pony to recouperate her losses.I also think the pony was abandoned by the loanee.


----------



## danielledanielle (6 July 2010)

sharon1959 said:



			Agreed but legally the keeper (person who has horse on loan)  is suppost to have the passport (mind you Ive got a section A on loan until payed for and her owner refuses to give me her passport). Im thinking the same as you tho.
The horse now belongs to the new people.What if the new people NEVER want to sell the horse? (some keep as pets when outgrown) You cant make them give the horse up.
Its been what 17 months? Think you will have to give it up as a bad loss.Sorry but realistically it could take years to prove.
I think the owner of the field was owed money and she sold the pony to recouperate her losses.I also think the pony was abandoned by the loanee.
		
Click to expand...

If you think that, you're completely wrong  My pony had bone spavin, he'd had the quarterzone injection, and was resting on her grass as it was healing. She sold him. And he wasn't on loan to her, we were visiting him very regulary, so no - he wasn't abandoned.

If anyone is genuinly interested in what happenes him him in the future, feel free to pm me and you can have my msn, however I wont be returning on here for reasons that its upsetting me, im just a genuinly emotional person so anything about my pony upsets me its not your fault and I do understand that you're only drawing up assumptions (wrongly may i add) but its only natural and to be expected.

Thank you xx


----------



## pixi (6 July 2010)

get in touch with missing on loan give them your details they work with horse watch and help recover horses sold wilst on loan


----------



## danielledanielle (6 July 2010)

Yea, I think my mum has spoken/ is speaking to them  Thank you Pixi xx


----------



## Tinseltoes (7 July 2010)

Its worth it.Hope you DO GET HIM BACK.


----------



## indigobay (12 July 2010)

hi this happened to me, call the police and also the passport office, tell them your horse has been stolen , the pass port they have for your horse is not proof of purchase, get copy of vet visits etc try to put info together, i got my horse back, i had to go to court, this lady had done this before. my horse was on loan and was sold to a meat man. call police asap. good luck


----------

